# Transférer musique de l'iPod vers le Mac



## Membre 166078 (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'aurais voulu avoir votre avis concernant ces logiciels comme iRip, Senuti, TuneAid. Ayant réinstaller mac os X et n'ayant pas mon disque dur de sauvegardes avec moi, je voudrais être sûr que ces logiciels sont fiables et s'ils valent le coup (car tous payants).

Merci par avance de vos opinions et conseils. 
Bonne soirée.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'iPode, de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "iPod". Et hop !!!


----------



## claud (7 Décembre 2010)

senuti est gratuit (en démo) et très fiable : http://download.cnet.com/1770-20_4-...tform=Mac,Webware&filter=platform=Mac,Webware


----------

